# Age to slaughter steer?



## mlangfus (Jan 29, 2008)

have a Jersey steer raising for beef. What is proper age to slaughter?


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

It's really not the age so much as the size of the steer. Depending on what you're feeding, it could be from 16 months to 24. My grass fed calves usually got to a couple of years, just to get the size I want. Sorry I don't have anymore info than that. 
P.J.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I agree with Copperhead, Jerseys 16 months minimum. Other dairy breeds 12 months minimum....Fill your freezer, beef prices are ready to explode upward in the markets...


----------



## sungirl (Jan 23, 2008)

18 months is normal for our steers, (Hereford X Angus.)


----------



## Faith Farm (Dec 13, 2004)

We took 1 Holstein/Angus and a pure Holstein steer about 24 months old
and weighing 900+ LBs. The meat was wonderful and tender. Hang it 
about 14 days.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

mlangfus said:


> have a Jersey steer raising for beef. What is proper age to slaughter?


With a Jersey steer, you just keep feeding it until you grow weary of doing so - then you slaughter it.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

We always slaughter our Jersey steers between 18-24 months of age. Going by weight not age.
We only butchered one before that time. He was an 8 month steer who was still nursing his dam. He was as big as her, so in the freezer he went.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

Up North said:


> With a Jersey steer, you just keep feeding it until you grow weary of doing so - then you slaughter it.


That is going be how I figure out when I slaughter too. Thats what I do for my hogs and it works well Hahah


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

18 months to 24 months, size is a factor


----------



## JulieLou42 (Mar 28, 2005)

This is a couple weeks before we processed the steer...he was more than half the weight of his Mum, a 3/4 Guernsey Angus X. He was 750# and is very tender and tasty. He was 1/2 Jersey, and had _that_ temperament. He was 10.5 mo. old and had been gaining average 3# per day over the course of his life.


----------

